# Norwegian: Just so so!



## jm88

Hei, 
Lurer på om hva skal "Just so so" oversettes på norsk?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## Grefsen

jm88 said:


> Hei,
> Lurer på om hva skal "Just so so" oversettes på norsk?
> 
> På forhånd takk!


I'd also be curious to know what the Norwegian translation of "just so-so" is too.  In English "just so-so" can be used to mean "neither very good nor very bad," but somewhere in the middle.


----------



## willem81

According to Pimsleur Norwegian audiolessons, a possible common expression with a similar meaning is: Ikke så verst ("not so bad").
The google translate suggests another option also: så som så.
I wonder if that is correct.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jm88 said:


> Hei,
> Lurer på om hva skal "Just so so" oversettes *til *norsk?
> 
> På forhånd takk!


----------



## Ben Jamin

willem81 said:


> According to Pimsleur Norwegian audiolessons, a possible common expression with a similar meaning is: *Ikke så verst* ("not so bad").
> The google translate suggests another option also: *så som så*.
> I wonder if that is correct.


Both sound correct, but I don't know how well they match the English original.


----------



## raumar

*Ikke så verst* is a quite positive evaluation -- better than "just so-so". That is at least how I use the expression. There may be some regional variations, but Norwegians tend to value modesty and understatement, and avoid what we regard as flattery and excessive praise. *Ikke så verst* might actually be the highest form of praise you can expect to get from a Norwegian. 

*Så som så* may be a better fit, but this is -- at least to me -- more negative than "neither very good nor very bad". How about *sånn passe*?


----------



## jm88

raumar said:


> *Ikke så verst* might actually be the highest form of praise you can expect to get from a Norwegian.


Jeg hørte ofte _Flott; Supert; Spennende; Så bra_. Er disse dårligere enn "Ikke så verst"?


----------



## raumar

jm88 said:


> Jeg hørte ofte _Flott; Supert; Spennende; Så bra_. Er disse dårligere enn "Ikke så verst"?



Nei, de er bedre enn "ikke så verst". Jeg overdrev da jeg kalte det "the highest form of praise". Det er nok både geografiske og individuelle variasjoner i hvordan nordmenn bruker slike uttrykk. Men jeg vil likevel mene at nordmenn sjeldnere bruker sterkt rosende uttrykk, enn det man gjør i f.eks. USA.  

Poenget mitt er at "ikke så verst" kan være et understatement, og dermed en ganske positiv vurdering. Hvis for eksempel en skiløper blir spurt om hvordan løpet gikk, og han svarer "ikke så verst", kan det gjerne bety at han er godt fornøyd.


----------



## jm88

raumar said:


> Poenget mitt er at "ikke så verst" kan være et understatement, og dermed en ganske positiv vurdering. Hvis for eksempel en skiløper blir spurt om hvordan løpet gikk, og han svarer "ikke så verst", kan det gjerne bety at han er godt fornøyd.


Det er hyggelig å vite det!


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> *Så som så* may be a better fit, but this is -- at least to me -- more negative than "neither very good nor very bad". How about *sånn passe*?


Vær så snill og forklar hva forskjellen er mellom *så** som så *og *sånn passe.
*
På forhånd takk!


----------



## raumar

Forskjellen er ikke stor, men jeg oppfatter *så som så *som litt mer negativt enn *sånn passe*. Men dette er bare et inntrykk jeg har - jeg vil ikke si dette helt sikkert. Kanskje noen andre kan gi et bedre svar enn meg?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Dette blir selvfølgelig finere graderinger, men *så som så* er nok mer negativt enn *sånn passe*. Når det er sagt - så er et utsagn som "just so-so" veldig avhengig av konteksten det står i, men generelt er vel *sånn passe* en grei oversettelse.


----------

